# Ricompilare il sistema usando stage1 e non stage3

## linuxino

Ciao a tutti

quindi quando ho installato la mia gentoo ho usato lo stage3 adesso volevo sapere se e' possibile ricompilare di nuovo il sistema come se stessi partendo dallo stage1 senza pero' dover inizziare di nuovo tutto dal principio!!

Ossia lasciare il sistema cosi' com'e' programmi installati e impostazioni da me definite ma installazione da stage1 e non da stage3!!

Grazie   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

Se esegui 

```
# emerge -e world
```

tutti i pacchetti nel tuo sistema verranno reinstallati (e quindi ricompilati).

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma a che scopo?

(nn è una domanda retorica, effettivamente nn capisco la differenza)

----------

## bsolar

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma a che scopo?
> 
> (nn è una domanda retorica, effettivamente nn capisco la differenza)

 

Penso lo scopo sia applicare dei particolari settaggi ai pacchetti installati fino allo stage3, che altrimenti hanno un'ottimizzazione generica.

----------

## linuxino

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma a che scopo?
> 
> (nn è una domanda retorica, effettivamente nn capisco la differenza)

 

Da quello che ho capito io (e mi corregga chi ne capisce piu' di me se sbaglio) 

la velocita' e la stabilita' della gentoo e' data ANCHE dal fatto che i pacchetti che la costituiscono se installati a partire dallo stage1 si compilano in base ai parametri e alle caratteristiche hardware di ciascuna macchina su cui questa viene installata!!

Ad esempio io ho usato lo stage3 per l'xp quindi la compilazione dei pacchetti   e' avvenuta in base alle caratteristiche generiche dell'xp ma NON DEL MIO xp!!

Sostanzilmente se partiamo dallo stage1 e come se ci costruissimo un sistema operativo su misura se partiamo dallo stage tre e come se usassimo un sistema operativo preconfezionato!!

Comunque ripeto mi corregga chi ne capisce piu' di me se ho capito male!!

Ciao ciao

PS

comunque pure se sto usando una gentoo preconfezzionata devo dire che e' veramente grande!!

----------

## bsolar

 *linuxino wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   Ma a che scopo?
> 
> (nn è una domanda retorica, effettivamente nn capisco la differenza) 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito io (e mi corregga chi ne capisce piu' di me se sbaglio) 
> ...

 

Non conosco i settings usati per la distribuzione Athlon-XP ma sono certamente superiori al generico i686 (o addirittura i386) che normalmente si ottiene con distribuzioni 'normali' (ad.es RH).

Ad ogni modo non credo siano ottimizzazioni generiche, anche se certamente partendo da zero si può personalizzare meglio la cosa (ad.es. io uso -Os invece di -O2/3, e -fomit-frame-pointer).

Se come penso (e qualcuno mi corregga se sbaglio) per fare il cd dell'athlon-xp è stato usato -march=athlon-xp, si sfrutta già completamente il supporto per l'athlon-xp.

----------

